# stock tracking



## Steve64 (Jun 28, 2016)

Can someone recommend a good site that i can load up with stock symbols i'm interested in tracking and have email notification when it hit's a high or low etc? I'm looking for an email notification tool in Questrade but don't see one on their site.
thanks in advance


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

questrade has email notification...what criteria are you looking for?


----------



## Steve64 (Jun 28, 2016)

I would like to pick a stock (XSP.TO for example) and be notified if the stock drops below 33.19 (for example)


----------



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Stockwatch, been using it for 15 years and it's paid itself off literally a thousand times over. You can make big lists and it sends you updates on news, financials, etc. You can also get house trades and all sort of other tools. The filtering system is the best, I can fire through 1800 small caps within a week just going through the most recent quarters and seeing if they are profitable or not. Gives you a huge edge to finding gems in the rough. But if you just want a list of blue chips or large caps, it works well for that too.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Steve64 said:


> I would like to pick a stock (XSP.TO for example) and be notified if the stock drops below 33.19 (for example)


I'd be surprised Questrade did not have a text or email Alert system for price alerts on selected stocks. BMOIL and Scotia iTrade has it.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

AltaRed said:


> I'd be surprised Questrade did not have a text or email Alert system for price alerts on selected stocks. BMOIL and Scotia iTrade has it.


I agree. Seems basic. I can confirm RBCDI has it too.


----------

